# Nursing pads (w/out plastic...)



## dayxday (May 12, 2008)

Hi there,

Does anyone out there have recommendations for plastic-free NO STICK nursing pads. Lansinoh's disposable pads aren't working for me (too abrasive!) and their washable ones stick to my nipples (um, ouch!).

Basically, I'm on a quest for the perfect nursing supplies. Long-story-short, I had really sore nipples only to discover that it's thrush! Anyway, my LO and I are now being treated for it, which is already making a difference both physically and psychologically. Breastfeeding was becoming really stressful for me.

As for the thrush-related soreness, I've found that Medela's nursing shells are AMAZING, and they are also great for my inevitable leakage. But one day I'm going to want to start wearing bras without looking like a cheerleader from the 50s! Help...

Thanks so much!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

eta: I just re-read your post, I missed thath the cloth ones weren't working. Bravado makes some with a lining that won't stick to you nearly as easily, or you might want to try come made with cotton or bamboo velour, it's SO soft!


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

I actually love the johnson's nursing pads. they are all soft feeling, no plastic or anything like that. they even have a little indention for your nipple to go. they do have a little adhesive to stick to the inside of your bra though. I have tried a bunch of different kinds, but I love these the best!

HTH! and good for you for sticking with nursing through your tough times!!


----------



## laurencita (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't like the johnsons as they were really obvious. I have used the reusable cotton lansinoh and avent ones pretty succesfully. (I aloso like them because they hide the obvious nipple "hello" when it is cold!







) But once they are soaked, that is it. You have to insert a new pair. SO you need several pairs and that itself can get costly.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Wool









Here are a couple of sites that sell them.

Wool is so awsome


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurencita* 
I don't like the johnsons as they were really obvious.

that is my only drawback about them.


----------



## namistenicole (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dayxday* 
But one day I'm going to want to start wearing bras without looking like a cheerleader from the 50s! Help...

No advice, but OMG! Hilarious!


----------



## Mama2Rio (Oct 25, 2008)

natracare...if you can find them... the store i bought them from stopped carring them







they are biodegradable, earth freindly and all natural... they don't stick... i've liked them best. for now, i've been using J&J... they're my second choice.


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

I like the Avent ones. They're soft, absorbent, and don't stick out when I'm wearing a thinish shirt.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

I liked Natracare, and used them especially because my cloth ones stuck to my chafed nipple and made things worse.

I ordered them online, try googling Natracare!


----------

